# BMW F10 Top HIFI retroft



## ac_schnitzer (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi friends , i have retrofitted SA677A on my car , everithing works perfect but i don't see AMPT in Esys  .
Where may be the problem ?


----------



## DmitryHd (Nov 2, 2014)

May by you retrofitted SA676? And in E-sys use button "read ecu".


----------



## ac_schnitzer (Nov 3, 2014)

No friend , i have retrofitted SA677A and of course i try almost everithing before open this thread . With tool32 and INPA i haveconnection to this AMP but not with Esys only .

This is my amplifier but without ASD : http://www.ebay.com/itm/BMW-F01-F02...OEM-/171558992096?hash=item27f1b678e0&vxp=mtr


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Your VCM is probably not updated. VO code one of your ECU , with update VCM option checked. Your ZBE is a good candidate.


----------



## ac_schnitzer (Nov 3, 2014)

I am not shure that i try this before but tomorrow i would checked . Thanks for advice !


----------



## DmitryHd (Nov 2, 2014)

And I wrote about talking about the same: " in E-sys use button "read ecu"." Not - "read SVT'
After coding, if yuor retrofit new ECU, update VCM and MSM.


----------



## ac_schnitzer (Nov 3, 2014)

No chance , i have update MSM with 677 , write FA in VCM but nothing . I have connection with module with Inpa - no problem . Does this module present on other cars in Esys . 676 is not present for shure but 677 must be


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

If you create Flash TAL with 677 in FA, you should see new AMP_TOPHB as a Target.


----------



## ac_schnitzer (Nov 3, 2014)

May be something is wrong with ZGW , i am not shure from what type of MEDIA ( CIC or NBT ) came this amplifier and because connection to it is only on MOST bus and my car is with ZGW02 without CAN this is the problem , but how inpa sees AMPT ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ac_schnitzer said:


> May be something is wrong with ZGW , i am not shure from what type of MEDIA ( CIC or NBT ) came this amplifier and because connection to it is only on MOST bus and my car is with ZGW02 without CAN this is the problem , but how inpa sees AMPT ?


I don't think so. My 2011 F10 has basic ZGW and factory option 677 Top HiFi Amplifier/System.


----------



## ac_schnitzer (Nov 3, 2014)

May be thats the problem , factory ZGW listen MOST ring and send signal to ENET bus but ZGW2 not have MOST and communication to AMP is going from NBT or may be KOMBI i don't know this is my assumption.
Dou you have AMPT in your SVT ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ac_schnitzer said:


> May be thats the problem , factory ZGW listen MOST ring and send signal to ENET bus but ZGW2 not have MOST and communication to AMP is going from NBT or may be KOMBI i don't know this is my assumption.
> Dou you have AMPT in your SVT ?


It is AMP_TOPHB:


----------



## DmitryHd (Nov 2, 2014)

Another point . Maybe you used the amplifier from the E-series ?


----------



## ac_schnitzer (Nov 3, 2014)

Interesting point , when i was buy this Amp i have open it and look inside and i see that someone was remove Eeprom for some reason - may be VIN editing . And seller tell me that try to use in E71 X6M but 2014 with CIC i suppose .
May be that is the problem ... not shure , strange thing


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

DmitryHd said:


> Another point . Maybe you used the amplifier from the E-series ?


This is a good point, so let check us the part number.

Thorsten


----------



## ac_schnitzer (Nov 3, 2014)

part nr. : 65 12 - 7 846 458
I see now , its from X6 M50D prod : FH82


----------



## ac_schnitzer (Nov 3, 2014)

Fingers crossed , what to do now ?


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

HI,

X6 E Series?
I think this is the problem.


Thorsten


----------



## ac_schnitzer (Nov 3, 2014)

Yes old X6 E71 but LCI , may be i need NCSexpert for Feries  - i know this is impossible .
May be if i change HW and SW information stored in EEprom of this AMP Esys must recognize it ?


----------



## Afsar (Mar 3, 2008)

My Top HiFi amplifier died so I bought a used 2015 amp from F10. It works without any issues, however in esys I can't code it. CAFD reading option doesn't appear, same for ZGW? What do I need to do, can someone please help?


----------



## ac_schnitzer (Nov 3, 2014)

Ok lets read EEprom of your old bricked AMP may be this helps !


----------



## Afsar (Mar 3, 2008)

ac_schnitzer said:


> Ok lets read EEprom of your old bricked AMP may be this helps !


How?
My old amp is shot, it is in short circuit, so can't be powred on. Wish I can repair it.


----------



## ac_schnitzer (Nov 3, 2014)

If you desolder it from the board and use programmer i think there is not a problem even with shot amplifier .
btw what is the exact problem of your old amp ? waterdamage or something other , may be there is a way to repair it !


----------



## DmitryHd (Nov 2, 2014)

Amplifier from the E-series will run in the F-Series, but to encode it will be impossible. I think, EEprom will not help.


----------



## ac_schnitzer (Nov 3, 2014)

May be but i think identification is in the EEprom and when i change it Esys may see it , and give me a chance to program with different sw .


----------

